# My Many Merry Mice



## LadyVictorian (Jan 4, 2011)

I currently have 3 beautiful mouse girls, use to be 4 but not long ago our beautiful Lolita departed from this world due to cancer and has left a big mouse shaped hole in everyone's heart. I have been keeping mice for about two years now and hanging at the Fun Mouse with my family of mouse loving brothers and sisters. (Totally consider everyone family there because we feel like a family) All of my mice have their little stories to how they found me, some are very interesting and some are straight forward. I never use to like mice, I always wanted a rat. I begged my parents for YEARS to let me get rats and always got a no. My mom disposed rodents and sadly use to poison them in the barn or hit them with shovels. It was awful times indeed even when they flooded their tunnel systems. I was pretty much brought up to hate mice and rats because they were pests that ate horse feed and could get the horses sick so before my girls I was very against mice. Yet my love for rats would not allow me to hate on the rodents completely so it came to no surprise (oh yes, I work as a model as well, mostly hired by art students because I am shorter.) that when being apart of an Alice in Wonderland photo shoot I feel INSTANTLY in love with the little white mouse the photographer had gotten to be the Dormouse.

I didn't know anything about mice nor was I allowed to have a mouse nor did I have anything to keep a mouse in but here she was this sweet social little PEW sitting in a teacup. I asked what they were going to do with the mouse after the photo shoot and the person running it said "Oh we are just going to let it go in the woods." My eyes nearly popped out of my head and I told them they couldn't let the poor white mouse go. She would have been eaten in seconds but none of the really seemed to care so I just said it out right and told them I was taking her home with me. WELL of course I had NOTHING to keep her in, no mouse food, no cage, and my parents didn't like rodents. Regardless My friend and I took her. I carried her out in my jacket pocket and took her into the car with us. Being a big fan of Emilie Autumn (thus my love for rats had started there.) I checked for her gender and realized she was a little girl. We named her Ophelia both after the Shakespeare character AND the song Opheliac....which we then played for her 15 times saying "Hey it's your song." Having no local petshops around our small town we went to a local grocery store hoping to find a bin I could modify and preying there was something for rodents in the pet section. Needless to say we couldn't leave her in the car since at this point she was sitting in my lap like a little puppy and we had nothing to keep her in.

Putting her into my pocket we ventured into the store and got a small bin and some awful mouse food that was all rubish. They didn't have carefresh only pin bedding D: I know thank god she only had it for a day. I then had to sneak her into the house and spent the entire first night with her sitting by my bed with the lid of her tub open because I was afraid the holes in the top were not enough to get fresh air to her. The next day I begged my grandmother (she lives next door) to help me go to Petsmart and get decent housing for my new super secret mouse. Needless to say two years latter that mouse has changed the lives of everyone in the house. Ophelia is the most social loving little mouse and honestly my heart and soul. My parents who never liked rodents LOVE her and call her puppy mouse because she is virtually the worlds smallest dog. She gives kisses, she fetches, she licks fingers, and she just wants to be with her people all the time. My parents can't even kill the mice in the barn anymore. They set live traps and once I even caught my mom leaving out food for a mouse because a mama mouse had babies in the hay and she wanted to make sure they were feed well until they were old enough to move on. Through this I also finally got the all yes on getting rats and both my parents are rather excited about it. My mom who use to fear rodents even said she wanted to come with to help me pick them out or pick them up so she could see them. She squees every time she see's baby rats or mice on tv and always says "Ophelia should be in movies she is so talented." xD that mouse is pretty much her grandchild and she brags about her because Ophelia use to be a mousey model.

Long story short here are my baby girls I have gathered over these past two years.









Verona also called Vero. I got her after I found out female mice needed companions. She has been with me almost as long as I have had Ophelia. She is a very shy little girl and sort of the quiet type. She doesn't like strangers but is extreamly loving. I always call her my girly girl because she is very girly and ladylike. 









As you can tell she is aguoti









and very shy...

Now here is Coraline my newest mouse. I adopted her from my shelter when she was 9 months old. She is a tan and though she looks incredibly odd she is quite the character. Coraline is a hyper spaz, she acts eternally young and enjoys running on her wheel almost constantly. 


















This was when I first brought her home. She was living in the QT cage for a few weeks until I could introduce her to the other three in the big 20 gal tank. Sadly she is very aggressive to other mice and now lives in her own little 10gal tank. I am trying to see if with Lolita missing she will be able to be reintroduced to my other two ladies.

RIP little Lolita. I had adopted her from my shelter as well. I work at socializing rodents so when they are adopted they are already tame. She was already a year old when I had gotten her and very skittish but for whatever reason she just stood out to me and I had to take her home. About a month ago she passed away while I was touring with my band. She had died from cancer and her ashes currently sit on a shelf overlooking her sisters cage. We miss her greatly and Loti will always be the little mouse who did in my mind. 


















As you can tell when I first got her she had AWFUL wheel tail which was fixed once she learned to run on the saucer.

Finally the light of my life, the center of my world. Ophelia my first mouse and my biggest inspiration. The first picture was taken the day I first met her. She was just a little baby then and honestly how could you say no to that little face?










Ophi mouse the pocket fiend.

















This is why both photographers and film school students LOVE her.









Beautiful, sleek, charming.

What?










Shoulder mouse


















We are playing video games, Ophi was my backup support.

Some people travel the zombie apoc with a dog, I was smart and got a trained attack mouse. Zombies can't catch a mouse they are too little and sneaky.

















Kisses, kisses









This pocket it the property of the one and only Dormouse.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww, your mice are adorable! Ophelia seems like such a sweety. (so do the others of course!)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Jan 4, 2011)

Ophelia is a sweetheart. She is the only mouse I allow to freerange because when you say her name she comes back. She is soooooo funny and she likes watching movie with my, playing video games, and being on my laptop.


----------



## Mrs. Brisby (Dec 13, 2011)

Adorable! I've always liked mice, but I worried if I ever let them out to play they would run off and find a hole being so small. How do you keep up with them outside of their cages? Do they come back to you when they are out?


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

love the photos of you and your mice. how very cute. i have always wanted a mouse but never got one. i got so attached to rats i stuck with them.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cute! I always wondered about mice. Do they make good pets? I mean, I've had hamsters and they were very nice and all, but nothing so far has beat the interactive fun of a rat. I'd heard mice are a bit more skittish, that they won't sit on your shoulder or anything, but yours looks perfectly content up there. Are they all like that?


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Very interesting story, and very cute mice!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my god, how cute  I always stop in PetCo on my dog food runs to say hi to the mice; I knew they were smart but I didn't know they were so personable or affectionate!


----------

